# 14 Sexy New Things To Do With Your Hair



## Adrienne (Jul 5, 2009)

*1. Add a flowery accent.*

Try blossoms on a headbandâ€”an update on that old bloom-in-hair thing. Shopstyle.com has a huge selection.







*Do face-framing swoops.*






*Think half sleekâ€¦*

Use a flatiron to straighten hair, clip it in the back and fluff it up.






*â€¦or pouf the crown.*

Tease up and down with a comb; pin.






*Try a dressy pony.*

An exceptionally smooth one (use gel) with hair around the elastic is elegantâ€”not at all workout-y.






*Go low.*

Sweep hair to the side so it dips over an eye.






*Be a body builder.*

Get Charlizeâ€™s heft, even if hair is thin, by twirling it with a big round brush as you blow-dry.






*Clip hair at your nape.*

Then let it casually fall forward over your shoulders. Offset it with statement earrings.






*Pin back bangs.*

Back-comb for height.






*Work contrasting color.*

Maryâ€™s revelatory blond-over-brown bob deserves an award or something. (Just see a pro for complex color like this.)






*Fake a short cut.*

Use a curling iron to create chic ringlets, gather at the back, tuck length up and under and pin.






*Get all edgy-sweet.*

Piecey bangs plus a braid gets you schoolgirl gone bad.






*Make a top braid.*

Starting one at the front of your hair, not the back, keeps it fresh.






*Borrow from a ballerina.*

No, itâ€™s not exactly breakthrough, but itâ€™s amazing how a sleek bun is so sexy _every_ time.






Source


----------



## Lucy (Jul 5, 2009)

i think that bun makes her look kinda weird in profile!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice ideas - thanks for sharing


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 6, 2009)

I liked Uhm NONe lol just kidding i Liked 1 and maybe 4 but honestly they all look messy and not the "Ijust had sex Messy" I mean the " i just woke up and didnt have time to shower messy" ooh the pony tail was neat but not sexy


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jul 14, 2009)

LOVE all the 14 new things to do with your hair. I can't get enough of this season's trend with hair. Whether it be flower accents, braids or natural curls, I am hooked. I always love LC's hair though, she does so many fun things with it!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 14, 2009)

Oddly enough most of the styles are in the Sims 3... LOL


----------



## jenni326 (Aug 4, 2009)

ahh, i do that side pony tail thing in my hair all the time  keeps it natural, no heat damage. love it!!


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 5, 2009)

The body builder, pin back bangs and edgy sweet are very attractive.

The Face framing swoop and poof the crown are pretty cute too.

Don't like the others at all


----------

